# Alberta Trip Help...



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

The fam is pushing for a vacation this summer. I don't want to, but whatever...

We have decided (somewhat) that we are going to dig up some dinosaur fossils in Calgary, since my son is obsessed with them and trips to tatooine cost a fortune.

My wife is having a hard time figuring out where to stay and how to do this most effectively (and economically). 

Does anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Rent a RV trailer. Stay in it.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

NOBODY HOME!! GO AWAY! PLAGUE! AIR RAID! TRY BC!

(Just a laugh at your expense adcandour :congratulatory

If your son is into dinos, try the Jurassic Forest (http://jurassicforest.com/index.php) where you can walk in the forest with animated life-sized dinosaurs, dig for bones, etc.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

If your focus is dinosaurs then fly into Calgary, rent a car, and head for Drumheller. It's about 90 minutes north east of the city and the centre of all things dino. There are quite a few hotels there. I don't have personal experience with any of them. Plan on spending a good, full day at the Tyrrell Museum, plus another day hiking and exploring the area around Drumheller. The scenery really is strange and worth exploring. If you get tired of the dino stuff go about 20 minutes south of Drumheller to East Coulee and take a look at the coal mine museum there. I could easily do 4 or 5 days in that general area but I'm an extreme nerd and I like to just walk around exploring. Two or three days is probably good for normal people.

I would also recommend a visit to the gopher museum in Torrington. It's a bit out of the way but worth the trip.

How long will you be in Alberta and is there anything else you want to see/do, or just the dino stuff?


----------



## Stonehead (Nov 12, 2013)

Yeah, if your into the dinosaur thing Drumheller is the place. I just camped there this past weekend around East Coulee at a buddy's farm. We stayed at Picture Coulee and had a ton of fun digging up petrified wood and bones. There's a bunch of things to do out there related to mining and dinosaurs, its also very hot and dry.

Here's a pic of where we stayed:


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

bluzfish said:


> NOBODY HOME!! GO AWAY! PLAGUE! AIR RAID! TRY BC!
> 
> (Just a laugh at your expense adcandour :congratulatory
> 
> If your son is into dinos, try the Jurassic Forest (http://jurassicforest.com/index.php) where you can walk in the forest with animated life-sized dinosaurs, dig for bones, etc.


You're damn straight I'll be hitting your province like the plague...

That actually looks right up his alley. Once I get a few more suggestions, I'll try to glue the whole experience together. Thanks for the tip.

- - - Updated - - -



kat_ said:


> If your focus is dinosaurs then fly into Calgary, rent a car, and head for Drumheller. It's about 90 minutes north east of the city and the centre of all things dino. There are quite a few hotels there. I don't have personal experience with any of them. Plan on spending a good, full day at the Tyrrell Museum, plus another day hiking and exploring the area around Drumheller. The scenery really is strange and worth exploring. If you get tired of the dino stuff go about 20 minutes south of Drumheller to East Coulee and take a look at the coal mine museum there. I could easily do 4 or 5 days in that general area but I'm an extreme nerd and I like to just walk around exploring. Two or three days is probably good for normal people.
> 
> I would also recommend a visit to the gopher museum in Torrington. It's a bit out of the way but worth the trip.
> 
> How long will you be in Alberta and is there anything else you want to see/do, or just the dino stuff?


I'm thinking 4 or 5 days. My wife said something about a gondola in a park...? But, I'm pretty sure whatever we do will have to be dino focused. My son did get really excited about potentially seeing a mountain goat, however. I'll look for some places to stay in drumheller. Thanks.

- - - Updated - - -



Stonehead said:


> Yeah, if your into the dinosaur thing Drumheller is the place. I just camped there this past weekend around East Coulee at a buddy's farm. We stayed at Picture Coulee and had a ton of fun digging up petrified wood and bones. There's a bunch of things to do out there related to mining and dinosaurs, its also very hot and dry.


That looks amazing...


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Another vote for Drumheller. Also, Dinosaur Provincial Park is worth a visit - but take insect repellant and don't go outside after sunset!

Can't help you with accommodations, we're campers.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Gondola is going to be opposite direction of Drumheller, so Calgary is a good middle point but busy and expensive. Most of the hotels right in Drum look ratty (edited to add, they did put up a couple new chain places the past couple years I recall now, but I don't remember which ones), it's kind of a poor-ish town with not a lot of industry beyond the museum and spinoff tourist traps. But the museum is unquestionable worth a day.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

adcandour said:


> I'm thinking 4 or 5 days. My wife said something about a gondola in a park...?


That'd be Sulfur Mountain in Banff. If you were going to be here for 10 days I'd say spend 4 in Drumheller and 6 in Banff but if you're only here for 4 days then it's best to just do one.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

That area is very interesting no matter what your age, although it is uncomfortably hot at times. Passed through there, well we stopped for a couple of days as we weren't due anywhere for another week, touring can have it's good days and the stay in the Drumheller area was just a good interesting experience. We were there in the early 1980's before the whole world got to know about their Dino's.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

If you're going to the Royal Tyrell, bring a German and Japanese dictionary so you can communicate with the "locals". It is a HUGE international tourist draw, and you'll probably hear more of those two languages spoken than any other.

The Calgary Zoo is lovely, and a nice shady outdoor alternative in the summer, as is a walk along the river.

A bit past Banff, on the BC side, is a place called Field, BC, and on the other side of the highway from field is a staggeringly beautiful little resort called Emerald Lake ( http://www.crmr.com/emerald/ ).

While in Banff, don't let your kid do anything as dumbass as ours did. We spied a crowd of people at the corner of the Banff Springs Hotel parking lot, and walked over to see what drew them. It was a huge buck elk grazing nonchalantly beside the parking lot. Our older son got it into his head that he just wanted to touch the velvet on the horns of this buck (and that buck had a LOT of horns). As he reached out, the buck snorted angrily, and lowered his head like he was getting ready to charge. Our son had a car right behind him and was essentially penned in. He would have been, to use his phrase, "death on a stick". He slowly backed away, and the buck eased up and stopped snorting.

Don't do anything at all like that.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

My vote would be for anything in the mountains, Canmore, Banff, Lake Louise, Jasper and all the surrounding areas. We do a lot as a family in the Canmore and Banff area, my favourite getaway in Alberta.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

vadsy said:


> My vote would be for anything in the mountains, Canmore, Banff, Lake Louise, Jasper and all the surrounding areas. We do a lot as a family in the Canmore and Banff area, my favourite getaway in Alberta.


+1 for Canmore. Beautiful town just outside if the Banff National Park. Not too much to see here but also makes a good base camp (Not as expensive as Banff)

Or make Calgary a base camp for your trip, rent a car, do a day at Drummheller (Royal Tyrrell,Leave early, its still a few hours drive!), Day in Banff/Lake Louise. Downtown Calgary is a great town to wander.
We found that VRBO is good for house rentals,Just not the next 10 days (Stampede!!!!) but when we first came out to go house hunting, we did a Kijiji house rental. For a week, we had a 3 Bdr house in the NW with all the necessities for 2/3 of the price of a hotel. With kids its nice to just have that ease of being able to have a bit of a routine (dinner,bath,bed). worth a look.


So, bring your Tele, slide, Fender Champ & boots.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I think you could do Drumheller/Tyrell in one day then head to Banff for the remainder of your trip. There is also the Burgess Shale on the BC side of the rocks if your are into the fossils and stuff, although it is quite a hike in and out (12 km round trip, 450m+ elevation, about 7-8 hours).


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

bluzfish said:


> If your son is into dinos, try the Jurassic Forest (http://jurassicforest.com/index.php) where you can walk in the forest with animated life-sized dinosaurs, dig for bones, etc.


That looks like a fun place


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

+1 for the recommendations of Drumheller. For dino stuff it's one of the top places in North America... even grown-ups travel there from all over the world. The Tyrell museum is excellent, your son almost regardless of age will pee himself. It's just a bit west of Drumheller. About the same distance east of town is a retired coal mine at which you can tour equipment shacks, learn about how they mined coal, and watch a short movie about the amazingly-hard life of the miners.

There are a lot of the lower-end hotel chains and some private hotels/motels in Drumheller but they won't necessarily be cheap and they certainly won't be plentiful, the place fills up fast. Look them up online and start calling asap.

Since you'll land in Calgary and have to return there after Drumheller, it would be a real shame not to allow a day just to drive into the Rockies and have a picnic somewhere. Banff is only about 1.5 hours west of Calgary and you're well into the spectacular Rockies scenery when you get there. Lake Louise is only about 1/2 hour further north. A trip to Lake Louise and back to Calgary is an easy day trip that might impress even a dino-obsessed boy... he won't likely forget it.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

ive lived in edmonton for 25+ years and still never been to drumheller..... will havet o do that one day,,


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

djmarcelca said:


> Rent a RV trailer. Stay in it.


After reading all these posts, it doesn't sound like a bad idea, but I don't know anything about them. If they are 'point and click' so to speak, I will talk to the wife about it.

- - - Updated - - -

- - - Updated - - -



blam said:


> ive lived in edmonton for 25+ years and still never been to drumheller..... will havet o do that one day,,


Go on the 5th of August. We'll ruin the city together


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

So, would it work to do something like a resort in Canmore and then drive to Drumheller for a an overnight and then head back to calgary to fly home??? would this be making the most of the few days?


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

That's not a bad strategy.

Canmore is about an hour drive from the airport and 10 minutes from the Banff park gate (say 20 minutes to the town itself). I quite like Canmore; beautiful location, great restaurants. You'd hate yourself if you didn't go to Banff itself, maybe even drive up to Lake Louise (stunning) Both Banff and Lake Louise have old CPR hotels that are fantastic to see.

Drumheller is about 90 minutes from the airport heading the other way. Ideal for the dino-kid.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

How long are you going to be in the flat lands? Doing Drum and area, especially if you go to Brooks, takes 2 or 3 days easy unless you rush it. Canmore, Banff and area with maybe a run up to Jasper about the same. As far as hotel prices go, Drum is the least expensive. They speak English there. Banff is another story and it is expensive. We usually stop off in Drum 6 or 7 times a year. You really want to make points with your kid, take him for a helicopter ride out at Horseshoe Canyon after you let him walk around the Tyrell then go for ice cream in Wayne....which is actually part of Drum. If you want or need fancy, do Drum as a day trip.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

blam said:


> ive lived in edmonton for 25+ years and still never been to drumheller..... will havet o do that one day,,


I've lived in the Edmonton area for 56 years and I've never been to Drumheller either. Someday.........


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> I've lived in the Edmonton area for 56 years and I've never been to Drumheller either. Someday.........


I've been in Alberta almost 10 years and have been to or thru Drum probably 50 or 60 times. Been to Edmonton probably 6 times.


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

vadsy said:


> My vote would be for anything in the mountains, Canmore, Banff, Lake Louise, Jasper and all the surrounding areas. We do a lot as a family in the Canmore and Banff area, my favourite getaway in Alberta.


I'll second this! Spent a lot of time in Canmore/Banff when my daughter lived/worked there. A trip up the Ice-fields Parkway to Jasper is a must for every Canadian. Like driving into a postcard!

- - - Updated - - -



vadsy said:


> My vote would be for anything in the mountains, Canmore, Banff, Lake Louise, Jasper and all the surrounding areas. We do a lot as a family in the Canmore and Banff area, my favourite getaway in Alberta.


I'll second this! Spent a lot of time in Canmore/Banff when my daughter lived/worked there. A trip up the Ice-fields Parkway to Jasper is a must for every Canadian. Like driving into a postcard!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Electraglide said:


> How long are you going to be in the flat lands? Doing Drum and area, especially if you go to Brooks, takes 2 or 3 days easy unless you rush it. Canmore, Banff and area with maybe a run up to Jasper about the same. As far as hotel prices go, Drum is the least expensive. They speak English there. Banff is another story and it is expensive. We usually stop off in Drum 6 or 7 times a year. You really want to make points with your kid, take him for a helicopter ride out at Horseshoe Canyon after you let him walk around the Tyrell then go for ice cream in Wayne....which is actually part of Drum. If you want or need fancy, do Drum as a day trip.


I did a search for 'flatlands' and only came up with a Cafe, so I'll need help with that. Is that what they call those structures that were pictured earlier in the thread?

I'm not sure that we really want to _explore_ drumheller; it's primarily all about the dino digs, so I'm thinking one day there should be enough. My fear is that my son enjoys it more than a nature resort and we only have one day there. He loves animals as well as dinos, but dinos ultimately win.

Since we visit the Toronto ROM on occasion and went for the extended dino exhibit last year, I'm not sure we need to go to the tyrell (unless I'm missing something).

The reason I'm thinking Canmore is that it's 2 hours from drumheller where Banff is about 3. I hate looking at photos of places before I go, but maybe I should to make a decision between the two.

We certainly don't need fancy, but definitely need clean; i.e. no pubes in the bed. I just don't want to be spending what we pay to go to Disney. the flight (according to my wife) is already at $2K (or as I like to think of it - one nice guitar).

- - - Updated - - -



urko99 said:


> I'll second this! Spent a lot of time in Canmore/Banff when my daughter lived/worked there. A trip up the Ice-fields Parkway to Jasper is a must for every Canadian. Like driving into a postcard!


It's starting to move in this direction for me as well, but I'm not sure we'll take a 4 hour drive out to jasper (from Canmore). I think it's time I start looking at hotels in the areas - Canmore and Drumheller.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

It look like the cheapest stay is around $250 a night at the Delta Lodge.

Stone Ridge and Grande Rockies are $334 and $371 per night, respectively. I really don't want to be spending this much, but I don't think I have a choice.

Drumheller has some sh!tholes with bad reviews for about $100. I'll have to look harder for somewhere that didn't get such low ratings on Hotwire.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Haha, I just looked into an RV rental - the cheapest one was $1666, since it's a minimum 1 week rental. That's not gonna happen - add price to park it, gas for a big truck - ouch.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

adcandourenjoy66230 said:


> I'm not sure we need to go to the tyrell (unless I'm missing something).


You really should go to the Tyrell. I'll stake my online reputation on it. 

Our kids really enjoyed Heritage Park in Calgary if you're still looking for more to do.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

bw66 said:


> You really should go to the Tyrell. I'll stake my online reputation on it.
> 
> Our kids really enjoyed Heritage Park in Calgary if you're still looking for more to do.


After chatting with the wife, her thoughts are one day at the Dino dig and a half day at tryell - and then make our way up to cranmore/banff.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

adcandour said:


> After chatting with the wife, her thoughts are one day at the Dino dig and a half day at tryell - and then make our way up to cranmore/banff.


Your wife seems smart, good plan.

Agreed re: not driving all the way to Jasper. Try to get as far as Lake Louise (it's only 1/2 hour north of Banff) and actually take time to enjoy the Canmore/Banff/Lake Louise corridor in the few days you have rather than stretching all the way up to Jasper. You won't be missing a whole lot; you'll mainly miss Peyto Lake (~40 min n of Louise) and the Athabaska Glacier (~1.5hr n of Peyto) which you can look up and decide how important they are to you.

Between Banff and Lake Louise you can take an alternate road called the Bow Valley Parkway which runs on the opposite side of the Bow River and is much quieter and a bit slower... better for wildlife sightings than the main Trans Canada. Good paved road all the way, nice drive.

There is a gondola ride up the mountain at Lake Louise, exciting for son, spectacular scenery for all.

You can rent a canoe for too much money at the edge of Lake Louise lake, near the hotel.

Good luck re: Drumheller hotel, it's a challenge there, keep expectations low, like "clean place to sleep".


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

adcandour said:


> I did a search for 'flatlands' and only came up with a Cafe, so I'll need help with that. Is that what they call those structures that were pictured earlier in the thread?


Try searching for Badlands. 



adcandour said:


> I'm not sure that we really want to _explore_ drumheller;


You don't want to explore Drumheller itself but you want to see the area around it. 



adcandour said:


> Since we visit the Toronto ROM on occasion and went for the extended dino exhibit last year, I'm not sure we need to go to the tyrell (unless I'm missing something).


No, you really want to go to the Tyrrell. 



adcandour said:


> The reason I'm thinking Canmore is that it's 2 hours from drumheller where Banff is about 3.


It's 2 and a half hours to Canmore. Canmore and Banff are only 20 minutes apart. Go wherever you can get a better rate on a hotel. You won't want to spend any time actually in either town anyway. The whole point of going to the mountains is to hike. If you stay in Canmore I recommend the Grotto Canyon day hike close to there. 

Assuming you land in Calgary mid-day I would suggest heading for Drumheller first, checking our Horseshoe Canyon and maybe the Badlands Trail if you have time. Then the next morning head for the Tyrrell and sign up for a dig experience - http://www.tyrrellmuseum.com/programs/public_programs.htm
Then in the afternoon when it gets too hot to be outside spend the rest of the day in the museum. 

Next day head for Canmore/Banff. If you stop and get your National Parks Pass at the Husky Station in Dead Man's Flats you'll save a few $ and be able to skip the lineup going into the park. Even if you stay in Canmore you'll want to go into Banff park. In Banff go to Lake Minnewanka and take a hike there. Johnson Canyon is good too, and the hoodoo trail on Tunnel Mountain. If you're staying in Canmore do the Grotto Canyon hike that's just a bit east of Canmore.

How old is your son and how outdoorsy are you guys? Once you're in the mountains you really will want to do some hiking. The ones I've mentioned so far are the kind of hikes even my mother could do.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

bw66 said:


> Another vote for Drumheller. Also, Dinosaur Provincial Park is worth a visit - but take insect repellant and don't go outside after sunset!
> 
> Can't help you with accommodations, we're campers.


I haven't been there in some time, but I've been to Dinosaur Provincial Park a number of times--less touristy than Drumheller, but cool.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

kat_ said:


> It's 2 and a half hours to Canmore. Canmore and Banff are only 20 minutes apart. Go wherever you can get a better rate on a hotel. You won't want to spend any time actually in either town anyway. The whole point of going to the mountains is to hike. If you stay in Canmore I recommend the Grotto Canyon day hike close to there.
> 
> Assuming you land in Calgary mid-day I would suggest heading for Drumheller first, checking our Horseshoe Canyon and maybe the Badlands Trail if you have time. Then the next morning head for the Tyrrell and sign up for a dig experience - http://www.tyrrellmuseum.com/programs/public_programs.htm
> Then in the afternoon when it gets too hot to be outside spend the rest of the day in the museum.
> ...


I think we may end up following this pretty tightly. I'll have to mod it to accommodate flying in in the evening.

My son is 6. My son and wife drive to algonquin at least twice a month, but don't hike more than a Km or so (they do the shortest trail). So, they like the outdoors, but are lightweights. As long as we have an agenda, and can take the scenic drives with some light hiking, we'll be happy.

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

I think it's great that you're planning your holiday around something that your boy will enjoy.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Go to Canmore & drive through the Kananaskis on Highway 40 in the early evening--beautiful...


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

kat_ said:


> I think it's great that you're planning your holiday around something that your boy will enjoy.


We are hostages. We have no choice.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I spent so much time in Kananaskis when I lived in Calgary. Hiking there was fantastic, as was the mountain biking.

One of my fav spots out there is a 3 tier waterfall near Junction Creek...WAY nicer when you are actually there and by no means a place that a 'beginner' can get to (but I had to put it in anyway):
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=2419256413&set=vb.585181413&type=3&theater

And in Elk Island Park near Edmonton:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=2419236413&set=vb.585181413&type=3&theater

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

zontar said:


> Go to Canmore & drive through the Kananaskis on Highway 40 in the early evening--beautiful...


My son just did 40 on the third. Seems like there's a slight problem there. 
http://i1000.photobucket.com/albums...5740092_7227956361778947004_n_zps4ba8dbfc.jpg
http://i1000.photobucket.com/albums...7625092_8051178898816249074_n_zps074bc35b.jpg
There's a detour.
This is from this year.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> My son just did 40 on the third. Seems like there's a slight problem there.
> http://i1000.photobucket.com/albums...5740092_7227956361778947004_n_zps4ba8dbfc.jpg
> http://i1000.photobucket.com/albums...7625092_8051178898816249074_n_zps074bc35b.jpg
> There's a detour.
> This is from this year.


Oops, forgot that highway was affected by the flooding.
I wasn't aware it wasn't re-opened all the way.

Well, drive what you can of it.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

I drove through Banff on my way home from BC yesterday and was thinking about this post and about what I liked about Banff as a kid. Take your son to the old Indian Trading Post - https://www.banffindiantradingpost.com/photo-tour/ - it's thoroughly cheesy and commercial but he'll love the mummified merman. 

Have you figured out accommodation yet? I remember my brother and I always tried to convince our parents to stay at the Douglas Fir Resort because they had a huge waterslide. We never did stay there but I still remember driving past and seeing that waterslide. 

Take a walk near Bow falls or the golf course behind Banff Springs in the evening and you're likely to see herds of deer or elk, or maybe more.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

kat_ said:


> the old Indian Trading Post - https://www.banffindiantradingpost.com/photo-tour/ - it's thoroughly cheesy and commercial but he'll love the mummified merman.


Ah, yes, the merman--it freaked me out as a kid, but then I got over it and enjoyed showing it to others, and some of them were freaked out.

I haven't been there in years--the last few times I was in Banff I haven't had a chance to get there.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

UPDATE.

Firstly, no way I'd be taking the kid to see the merman. It's terrifying.

So,...

Much to our surprise, it was near impossible to get a decent place to stay near the dino area (everything was booked) _and _the cost of flying to Alberta was $500 more than heading south, so we've decided to go in September instead - I think the weekend before school. 

My son decided that he'd rather do Jedi Training in Florida, so off we went.

https://www.youtube.com/edit?o=U&video_id=53JYQA2CHtQ

He was the second kid, but I don't expect you guys to watch the whole thing. I just can't wrap my head around the shit kids have these days. If my parents did the same thing for me, but with Transformers, I probably would have collapsed from excitement.

Another reason why my son chose to push off the dino dig - the view from our balcony:



A bloody kid's heaven.

The only hiccups were when my son tried to explain to the TSA that his grandfather "said the thing in his lunch bag was a bomb, but it's not, so don't worry". If you wanna see me turn white and shit my pants, try to find the video surveillance footage of that moment. 

We gave him such a talking to that on the way back he explained to the WestJet attendant that the only weapons he had shot fake bullets. She nicely told him to keep that to himself. I swear this kid is gonna be the end of me.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

adcandour said:


> I swear this kid is gonna be the end of me.


Is this an "apples not falling far from trees" scenario?

Being sincere now, looks like a cool place to visit, especially for a young boy. 
Thanks for the update.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

greco said:


> Is this an "apples not falling far from trees" scenario?
> 
> Being sincere now, looks like a cool place to visit, especially for a young boy.
> Thanks for the update.
> ...


Thanks Dave.

Believe it or not, he's more like his mother. She's a pain in the ass, btw. :acigar:


----------

